# The Crew oder AC Unity ?



## TheNoim (23. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
da ich ja mir bald eine Nvidia Karte zulege und man sich ja zwischen 3 Spielen entscheiden kann, und ich nicht weiß welches ich nehmen soll, wollte ich fragen was haltet ihr davon ? Welches sollte ich nehmen ?
Zur Entscheidung stehen:
AC Unity
The Crew

Ich möchte nicht lesen:
... ist besser
... ist geiler

Ich möchte sehen was jeweils für beide spricht.
Ich finde persönlich beide gut, und deshalb kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Nils


----------



## Ersy90 (23. November 2014)

Das hab ich ja völlig vergessen, hab meine 970 jetstream von hardwareversand letzte woche.  Wo kriegt man die codes oder die Wahl?


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2014)

Wen Du ein Rennspielfan bist The Crew, wenn Du ein Fan von einem Actionspiel mit großartiger Technik, sehr gut erzählter Story und einem schönem großem Open World Spiel bist definitiv Assassin's Creed:Unity.

Zwei unterschiedliche Spiele, Du hast die Wahl.


----------



## 442 (23. November 2014)

Was würden denn deine Freunde kaufen und zocken? Ich hol mir demnächst mit 'nem Kumpel zusammen Unity, wir wollen den Coop-Modus ausprobieren und wieder fachsimpeln wie wir diese oder jene Mission gelöst haben. Das verdoppelt mir dem Spaß an jedem Spiel.


----------



## TheNoim (23. November 2014)

Ich und mein Freund wollen uns ja eins der beiden Spiele zusammen holen nur welches das wissen wir nicht  Deshalb frage ich ja. Da er holt sich auch eine Nvidia sogar die selber wie ich.


----------

